# Thyroid Storm



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

I just found out about this. Is it possible to have this after TT for cancer? I'm a little hyper right now and the only dose change I had was last week. I've been on 125 mcg since my surgery in January. My endo lowered me 9 mcg. I have terrible symptoms of hyperthyroidism. I get this stabbing sharp but short chest pain right next to me left breast, I'm very easily hot and I can't tolerate it, I'm also having issues with my appetite. I lost 9 pounds in two weeks. I'm starving every 3 hours which I don't mind but I get so sick from it but when I go to eat I take two bites and then I can't eat anymore. I have terrible muscle weakness/pain, excessive thirst/dory mouth and headaches. I've been under a lot of stress lately too. So anyway I'm just nervous. I'm still only 6 months in with all of this. Please bare with me and all my questions. Hopefully I will figure all of this out soon and feel better.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

A thyroid storm is horrible. If you even suspect you may be in one you should go to the emergency room.

The symptoms that I had were temperature 105, heart rate was 200 bpm, and oxygen was 80%. I was too out of it to do anything to help myself.

I don't know if one can happen after TT with being on thyroid medication. Sounds like you need to speak with a medical professional, soon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Squishee said:


> I just found out about this. Is it possible to have this after TT for cancer? I'm a little hyper right now and the only dose change I had was last week. I've been on 125 mcg since my surgery in January. My endo lowered me 9 mcg. I have terrible symptoms of hyperthyroidism. I get this stabbing sharp but short chest pain right next to me left breast, I'm very easily hot and I can't tolerate it, I'm also having issues with my appetite. I lost 9 pounds in two weeks. I'm starving every 3 hours which I don't mind but I get so sick from it but when I go to eat I take two bites and then I can't eat anymore. I have terrible muscle weakness/pain, excessive thirst/dory mouth and headaches. I've been under a lot of stress lately too. So anyway I'm just nervous. I'm still only 6 months in with all of this. Please bare with me and all my questions. Hopefully I will figure all of this out soon and feel better.


In a different post you mentioned your doctor lowered your replacement dose - how long has it been since he lowered it? The usual way of handling over dosing of replacement is to skip a few doses - you're I believe was skip all but 1 dose weekly. After a few days of doing this you should begin to feel relief. In the mean time you might want to call your doctor back and tell him you are still having symptoms.

They might prescribe something for the anxiety you are having.


----------



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

He lowered it last week. All I do is take a half of a pill once a week and the rest of the days a whole one (125 mcg)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

So you've really only had a TINY decrease since last week. That would explain why you're not feeling any different/less hyper.


----------



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

I know, but im afraid that im too hyper. My muscles are so weak. and I cant even write anymore. I am going crazy wondering if it is because of that. I feel like im deteriorating.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Right...if you are indeed very hyper, then that tiny decrease in meds is not going to make enough of a difference for you. You may want to ask your doctor if you can skip a few days of thyroid meds entirely.

Do you have your recent labwork?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

To address the original question, no you cannot have a thyroid storm after TT (as in days or even hours). There is a danger that during surgery your thyroid can dump, but I don't know how common it is. Certain medications are used to prevent that. Thyroid storm is most common with very hyper patients and after RAI. I guess it is possible for over medicating to cause the same symptoms and dangers, but I would think that you would need a rather excessive amount of medication.

If your cancer had you hypo for an extended period of time, I can see a mild to moderate level of hyper from over medication would seem like you were going crazy. I'm on the opposite side of the fence. Being hyper for so long, I don't want to be under medicated.

Some of your symptoms sound medication related and others sound stress. The stress can easily cause loss of appetite. I would talk to your doc as soon as possible and see about dropping the medication even more. Personally, I would want to titrate up or down depending on whether I was hypo or hyper. Last thing I would want is to be at the opposite end of the spectrum so quickly.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Squishee said:


> I just found out about this. Is it possible to have this after TT for cancer? I'm a little hyper right now and the only dose change I had was last week. I've been on 125 mcg since my surgery in January. My endo lowered me 9 mcg. I have terrible symptoms of hyperthyroidism. I get this stabbing sharp but short chest pain right next to me left breast, I'm very easily hot and I can't tolerate it, I'm also having issues with my appetite. I lost 9 pounds in two weeks. I'm starving every 3 hours which I don't mind but I get so sick from it but when I go to eat I take two bites and then I can't eat anymore. I have terrible muscle weakness/pain, excessive thirst/dory mouth and headaches. I've been under a lot of stress lately too. So anyway I'm just nervous. I'm still only 6 months in with all of this. Please bare with me and all my questions. Hopefully I will figure all of this out soon and feel better.


Bless your heart. hugs3 We ought to have one topic here where we each list all the bizarre symptoms we've endured dealing with thyroid disease. It does feel crazy and I'm convinced it's all real - or either I'm the biggest nutcase who ever came down the pike!!

I'm 10 months post-thyroidectomy and, honestly, there are days when I feel relatively well and happy and the very next day I may feel like I can't get out of bed. I'm fighting it though - I'm determined to work through this.


----------

